# My dog hates the neighbors dog. Can anyone help?



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

We're having some problems between my GSD Molly and our neighbor's lab. The two absolutely hate each other. The other day she got away from my dd who was taking her out and got into a spat. I wasn't there but it doesn't sound like either actually got bit. Molly usually barks at most dogs when she's on leash, but normally it's a friendly bark to come play. And in fact loves to stop and say hello to the little Maltese down the block when we go on a walk.
I'm concerned this dislike will turn her against other dogs as well.
She's about a year old. She was a stray we rescued from a shelter about three months ago.
Any suggestions?


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

would it be possible to get your neighbor to work with you on counter conditioning both dogs? Were they both on leash? It might take some time, but you probably could get the dogs to at least tolerate/respect each other.
I am sure one of the experts will weigh in with details on counter conditioning.I have used a variety of techniques that are similar to those outlined in Fiesty Fido (Patricia McConnell), and Click to Calm (emma parsons).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

try bringing them outside to neutral ground. have both dogs leashed. slowly introduce them. don't let their leashes get tangled. try to take a walk together.


----------



## moeheg (Oct 16, 2008)

If anyone could give me some tips on counter conditioning that would be great. Right now as long as me or my dh takes her out it is okay, because we have her on a leash while we are working on a new fence. But I'm afraid once we build that fences, which will be much more open than the old one it could be a problem. If I couldn't get the neighbor to go along is there away for just one of us to work and make a difference?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your neighbor doesn't want to help physically ask your neighbor can you and your husband take their out to meet your dog. tell them why you want to do it? if that doesn't work then i don't know.


----------

